# Which diva is most ugly,



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

Wtf is with this thread? No one in this world is ugly.


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

Natalya.





BBoiz94 said:


> Wtf is with this thread? No one in this world is ugly.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Kharma

that was easy


----------



## Right_to_Spencer (Mar 13, 2012)

Heath Slater.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Kharma
> 
> that was easy


/thread


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Traddy-X said:


> Natalya.


Natalya is 100x hotter then these skanks



Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Kharma
> 
> that was easy


i didnt even know she had a job still


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Kharma is the easy choice but other than her, it's either Aksana or Kelly. Hell, Beth is looking a big pug in the face lately.

Out of the four, I'll go Aksana. She looks like a crack whore who you would see in a Law and Order SVU episode. Dead serious. Kharma is close.

Kelly is one of those "beautiful uglies". I'm suppose to think she's beautiful but she really is more uglier than people don't want to believe.


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Kharma
> 
> that was easy


Oh yeah, forgot about her.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

kakashi101 said:


> Natalya is 100x hotter then these skanks
> 
> i didnt even know she had a job still


She's still listed as a member of the roster, so it counts.


----------



## Mallix (Oct 1, 2011)

Aksana, Kelly and Beth as of late, I don't know what happened to her.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

You have to pick one


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Eve looks great.
Rosa looks a little strong in the face but still looks good.
Aksana is okay.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Traddy-X said:


> Natalya.


GOO!!!!!!


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

Eve and Rosa are fine as hell!
Don't know what's going through your mind.
And my candidate would have to go to Alicia Fox


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

kakashi101 said:


> *Natalya is 100x hotter then these skanks*
> 
> i didnt even know she had a job still


That's your opinion bro, I think most of the Diva's are quite unattractive. 

My fave is AJ followed by The Bella's. I do think Eve looks good lately especially when she is heeling it up and being hoeski. Nobody else really springs to mind as being HOT.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Eve is fugly, her boobs are too big, her ass is too big, and she wears too much mascara


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

bananakin94 said:


> And my candidate would have to go to Alicia Fox


Huh? She's one of the better looking by far.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Traddy-X said:


> I think most of the Diva's are quite unattractive.





Traddy-X said:


> My fave is AJ followed by the Bella's.


fpalm 

And then suddenly it makes sense...


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

AJ looks like a teenage boy.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Sorry, I think the Bella are bland and overrated. I'm not a fan of women buttering up their faces with unnatural changes or huge makeup or what have you. Especially when it makes you look fake, ugly, overdone, or unattractive IMO. I see Bella looking chicks in my city so at best, they're cute but nothing more.

The only chicks I consider giving my undivided attention to would be Layla, Natalya, and Eve in that order.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

kakashi101 said:


> Eve is fugly, her boobs are too big, her ass is too big, and she wears too much mascara


I think the other side of the gender line is where you should be looking.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

None of them..only a bitter little person who can't get a girl like them makes a thread like that.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Traddy-X said:


> My fave is AJ followed by The Bella's.


Just think, Daniel Bryan gets to kiss AJ on screen and go home and kiss Brie (the hotter twin). Win/win.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

OP is a bad troll.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

kakashi101 said:


> Eve is fugly, her boobs are too big, *her ass is too big*, and she wears too much mascara


does not compute...


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

The Winning One™;11258990 said:


> The only chicks I consider giving my undivided attention to would be Layla, Natalya, and Eve in that order.


(Speaks in fancy British accent)

YOU, my good sir, are obviously a considerably devoted patron of DAT ASS. :ass


----------



## Mallix (Oct 1, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> OP is a bad troll.


Care to elaborate?


kakashi101 said:


> AJ looks like a teenage boy.


Yeah, I don't understand why so many people drool over AJ.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Mallix said:


> Care to elaborate?
> 
> Yeah, I don't understand why so many people drool over AJ.


Like someone else said...she looks like a teenage boy...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Amsterdam said:


> (Speaks in fancy British accent)
> 
> YOU, my good sir, are obviously a considerably devoted patron of DAT ASS. :ass


What can I say? I'm an asstrologist.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Bellas,Maxine,AJ are the only pretty ones

The rest are ******/ugly looking

Katlyn/Natalya are borderline


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

The Winning One™ said:


> What can I say? I'm an asstrologist.


Indeed. :connery


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

The only hot ones in the WWE is Eve Torres,Layla, Rosa and Nikki.

The ugliest one would have to be Kharma and Beth.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyways I wouldn't call any Diva 'ugly' but the least attractive ones imo are the Bellas, Alicia and Tamina. Not counting Kharma of course.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Clash of the opinions again?

YES!


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

kakashi101 said:


> Eve is fugly, her boobs are too big, her ass is too big, and she wears too much mascara


wow.......

some are finer than others, but i'd say vickie, yeah she's technically not a diva but yeah, she's a buttaface. awesome kharma was really cute in her japan days. but if any offered i sure as hell wouldn't say no...


----------



## Ivoriy (Apr 2, 2012)

Not a current diva Nicol Bass she was unattractive:no:


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

That Italian chick that won Miss Wrestlemania a few years ago.....


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Tamina and Kharma.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

kakashi101 said:


> AJ looks like a teenage boy.


That's what makes her so sexy.


In all seriousness, she's really quite cute. Dat ass....


I'd also give my whole left arm (not the right though) for a night with the Bellas....


*dies*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Here's the thing with Vickie.

I love thick chicks. I rarely mess with skinny chicks. I just love more meat on my women. I'm also an ass man (No Billy Gunn jokes, plz) so that's another factor. That's why I named Layla, Eve, and Natayla as the only Divas I give fucks about.

Vickie has a fugly face, no doubt. Her body, however, I would wreck multiple times and I wouldn't regret a single session. That's just me.


----------



## BackBone2 (Mar 18, 2012)

Aksana, she used to be a blonde and died her hair black that speaks for itself. I never like blondes. Also another one would have to be Vickie if you count her as a diva.


----------



## Draconique (Jun 28, 2011)

Justin Gabriel.


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

Tamina, Fox, and Kharma. Kelly is pretty bad too, not feeling her face at all.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

The Winning One™ said:


> Here's the thing with Vickie.
> 
> I love thick chicks. I rarely mess with skinny chicks. I just love more meat on my women. I'm also an ass man (No Billy Gunn jokes, plz) so that's another factor. That's why I named Layla, Eve, and Natayla as the only Divas I give fucks about.
> 
> Vickie has a fugly face, no doubt. Her body, however, I would wreck multiple times and I wouldn't regret a single session. That's just me.


yeah, vickie's body is banging. ass fatter than a first grade pencil....i'd hit her up with a triple bagger. 
a bag for her head
a bag for my head
and a bag for whoever walks in!!


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thread, I am disappoint.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

My man said, "her ass is too big"...this thread is irrelevant imo.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

Kharma, other than her: Alicia Fox.


----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

Kharma of course is not exactly the kind of woman you would find on a magazine cover.

Personally, I have to say that something about Alicia Fox is somewhat off-putting. I definitely prefer Natalya.


----------



## ReyMastrio8 (Jan 30, 2012)

Santina.....


----------



## Castor Troy (Jul 17, 2011)

Fuck the haters, if Aksana wants UK residency, I will gladly make her my Lithuanian bride !


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Aksana. Simple.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow, that makeup makes her look bearable at best.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I always thought Beth looked kinda average as of late. Why you guys think different?


----------



## Elstro1988 (Jan 23, 2012)

I can't believe I'm dignifying this thread with a response. The same people who bitch that we only seee Kelly vs Bella Twin for the gazillionth fucking time are those who go around going "lol beth is a fat man beast....kellys hot, id fuck her ass LOL". 

Personally I think Beth and Natalya are two of the most beautiful Divas on the roster (and if anyone saw the match on Superstars 2 weeks ago - Nattie is now over as hell as a face) and if you stripped away the warpaint from Kelly's face, she'd look like any other blonde on the street.


----------



## kingshark (Jan 3, 2012)

kakashi101 said:


> Eve is fugly, her boobs are too big, her ass is too big, and she wears too much mascara


It's official, you're gay.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

The Winning One™ said:


> . I'm also an ass man (No Billy Gunn jokes, plz) so that's another factor.


Hey, some people didn't know.

Which is why...

THEIR ASS SHOULD'VE CALLED SOMEBODY!


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

Aksana. She looks like a crack whore. No offence.


----------



## JeebaK (Mar 8, 2012)

Rosa Mendes obviously. She looks like a dollar slut.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

I've always had the impression that under all that make up kelly kelly is one ugly bitch, dunna why.


----------



## charmizard (Sep 3, 2011)

Kelly Kelly is appalling. She looks like she should be on The View or something, talking about fashion and giving bad make up tips. Though I liked the wee somersault she did at WM. 

Bellas look like men, people only want them for the twin thing OMG ARE THEY TOUCHING EACH OTHER'S SHOULDERS O_O THEY'RE SISTERS THEY CAN'T DO THAT???

Oh and I love Aksana, fuck anyone that talks shit about her.


----------



## Johnny_XTREME (Feb 28, 2012)

JeebaK said:


> Rosa Mendes obviously. She looks like a dollar slut.


Are you kidding me? Rosa's very hot.

I don't think any diva in WWE is ugly.. But if I had to choose one I'd choose Vickie Guerrero, even though I'm not sure if she's officially a diva. But she's as far from being hot as it's possible.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Dey r all beautiful wimmin <3


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

AJ is the least attractive, she has the body of a 12 year old girl and her face is just unattractive. Other divas who I consider unattractive include Alicia Fox, Kelly Kelly and the Bella sluts (seen them without make up and they look disgusting).

But if we consider Kharma and/or Vickie Guerrero divas, then yeah, they are both number 1 on the Ugly List.


----------



## Lvlgod (Apr 4, 2012)

Anyone who says Kelly kelly is ugly needs to get their eyes & brain thoroughly checked. 


As for the topic, it should be Beth Phoenix. She looks like a man.


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

^ Very nice, the typical 'anyone who doesn't share my opinion on this matter is stupid' line.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

kakashi101 said:


> Eve is fugly, *her boobs are too big, her ass is too big*, and she wears too much mascara


You thinks thats a bad thing???...


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Eves boobs are a nice size.

>_>

But massive tits aren't very nice and not liking huge tits doesn't make you gay guys come on.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Kharma, Tamina & Alicia are the only 3 I'd consider unattractive. And Vickie, but that goes without saying.



The Winning One™ said:


> Vickie has a fugly face, no doubt. Her body, however, I would wreck multiple times and I wouldn't regret a single session. That's just me.


And you say that Beth and Kelly are ugly :jay


----------



## Mallix (Oct 1, 2011)

Lvlgod said:


> Anyone who says Kelly kelly is ugly needs to get their eyes & brain thoroughly checked.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Easily tamina


----------



## Lvlgod (Apr 4, 2012)

Mallix said:


>













As i said, Get your fucking eyes checked.


----------



## WooWooKidd (Dec 8, 2011)

Wouldn't say that any of the divas are ugly... I guess the least attractive is Kharma.


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

kakashi101 said:


> AJ looks like a teenage girl who should be apart of the Mickey Mouse Club.


Fixed.


----------



## cbg42 (Jan 26, 2012)

vickie and kharma. 

AJ, Eve and kelly are fucking hot.


----------



## cbg42 (Jan 26, 2012)

How can anyone not find them attractive???


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

tamina kharma beth natalya


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

In terms of their face, Rosa is the ugliest by a country mile. I'm sorry but that bitch looks like a gargoyle

http://www.toxicrealm.com.au/images/gargoyle.jpg

http://www.wwehub.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/wwe-rosa-mendes.jpg

Other ugly candidates are Alicia Fox. She is a cheap Rhianna look alike with no curves. Kelly Kelly is criminally overrated. Too much make up, no curves, she is a dumb skinny blonde twig infested with probably every STI known to man.

The sexiest diva on the other hand is Layla. She is just stunningly beautiful, perfect woman. Cody is a lucky bastard if the rumors of him dating her are true.


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

Vicki... if she counts


----------



## the_mozza (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow, why would someone start a thread like this?


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

Come on, mods. Why has this thread not AT LEAST been moved to the Women of Wrestling section?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Alicia Fox.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

what an odd thread to start, I'd rather just tell you who I think is the hottest, Layla by far and I'll quote Striker on this I'd tap her "English Muffin" any day


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

don't see the apeal of aksana her face is weird and also Kharma.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

tbh Rosa's face is the only one that isn't amazing. All the other women are very beautiful, but Rosa looks too manly. Hell, Aksana is the fitness model and her face looks way more femanine


----------



## hitchster (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok I have to break this question down into three answers , that being said the le vel of divas in the wwe is so high even the ones I find that look the worse are still more than bangable .

Ok the worst looking wwe diva for me has to be Vivkie Guerrero she looks really past it , gellow arms , aged face , and oblong body . But simply down to the fire and passion she posseses I would bang her once , then dump her .

The most Overrated diva is Eve Torres she has an amazing body , but the face is far to structoral for my liking . Her jawline is very rigid and her profile is very long . She just isn't my cuppa tea although to give her credit my best mate thinks she looks amazing . I would still bang her though she sseems like a cool girl and love is more than just looks . 

The most dissapointing has to be Natalya , she is a lil chunky and looks like an adorable teddy bear , I don't think this is the kind of diva I can bash a johnny over .. She's just too cute not enough sexy for me ! I would deffo bang her though she is just so cute .


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Most on this forum can't even get a woman like that. Funny everyone's talking about the WWE diva's like that even though they will never get a woman of their stature.


----------



## XShadowYassoofX (Dec 27, 2011)

You.


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

BBoiz94 said:


> Wtf is with this thread? No one in this world is ugly.


----------



## vamp1ro (Jan 20, 2009)

Kelly Kelly. Too fake, too much makeup, too damn blonde. I'd love to see WWE bring in Daffney and have her destroy K2 in the ring.


----------



## PUNK'ed (Mar 29, 2012)

Domenico said:


> Most on this forum can't even get a woman like that. Funny everyone's talking about the WWE diva's like that even though they will never get a woman of their stature.


Exactly. 

This thread is just harsh. How about you all send your pics in and we'll rate you? Oh right...I'm sure you are all so perfect. Pfft. Ugly is not a nice word guys.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

Domenico said:


> Most on this forum can't even get a woman like that. Funny everyone's talking about the WWE diva's like that even though they will never get a woman of their stature.


The funny thing is the ignorant person here is you. And this is why:

WWE Divas, just like all celebrities are in the media's eye all the time. Their biggest draw (should be thier wrestling) is their sex appeal. Diva's, celebrities are judge on thier attractiveness because that's what they do. Judged by the normal non celebrity people.

There's a reason why Diva's don't go anywhere without first hitting the hair and make up team. They're constantly trying to impress...so we're just doing our part of the process.


----------



## Off-The-Ropes (Aug 11, 2011)

if anyone says Kaitlyn I will hunt them down.


----------



## XShadowYassoofX (Dec 27, 2011)

Off-The-Ropes said:


> if anyone says Kaitlyn I will hunt them down.


You and I both sir.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Lvlgod said:


> As for the topic, it should be Beth Phoenix. She looks like a man.


To semi-quote Orton...'she 4i4 it to herself!'
:suarez2


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Can anyone please block this thread? A bunch of trolls hiding behind their computer screens calling people ugly.


----------



## Pavement_Saw (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm going to say it. I find Kharma attractive.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Shawn Morrison said:


> Can anyone please block this thread? A bunch of trolls hiding behind their computer screens calling people ugly.


Please learn the meaning of troll...


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

eve is ugly? are you gay OP?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

None of the divas are ugly by any means but the least attractive divas (IMO of course) is Kharma (obviously) and Tamina


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JnMO-C7-ms

Quick google search lol.

Beth doesn't look too bad, Eve *does* look quite bad if that's her... Not sure if true though.
Bella's look nice.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kelly Kelly - no amount of makeup can make that face come across as attractive. Completely fake blond bimbo who I dread to think what she looks like without makeup.

AJ Lee - for looking and dressing like a 13 year old girl. Also very plain-looking.

Others divas such as: Kharma, Tamina, Natalya, Alicia Fox - are very unattractive too.

It's not are fault that the current divas roster is not only the worst for talent, but the worst for attractiveness too. 

For all those criticizing that we can't call them ugly, well, they're in the public eye so we have every right to criticize them. They wanted to put themselves out there. Also, just because you're a WWE diva or a former model doesn't mean you're attractive. Of course attractiveness is all opinion-based, but there are some divas who I question why anyone would find them attractive. Examples: Kharma, Alicia Fox, Natalya, Tamina.


----------



## Ferenzai (Feb 13, 2009)

Eh i'd fuck any of em except Karma. I'd defiantly pound Vickie. Oooh yea


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

Right_to_Spencer said:


> Heath Slater.


/thread


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

Eve has always looked amazing, best they have had since Maryse and before that Stacey Keibler nom nom nom


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

I think kelly kelly looks hot, look at her when she isn't doing that goofy ass smile.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

attitudEra said:


> eve is ugly? are you gay OP?




thats a stupid comment. Being gay has nothing to do with finding someone ugly or good looking. A straight man with a brain knows if another man is good looking and also if a women is ugly. Eve might be sexually attractive but that doesn't mean she has to be good looking, good looks are just if you pretty much have good facial features and a fit body.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Tamina, I guess. I also don't get the drooling over AJ either. She looks like a 12 year old like many have pointed out.

And lol @ "her ass is too big". Such a thing is non-existent unless it's somebody who's EXTREMELY fat.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

XShadowYassoofX said:


> You.


see, look at this guy's kelly sig, you can't tell me she's ugly.


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

Alicia Fox, Tamina, Beth Phoenix, Aksana. Aksana has a pretty hot body, but imo her face makes her look like a ******.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Michael Cole.

Lol at people saying Kelly Kelly and Eve, would you not hit it? are her elbows too pointy? knee's too sharp?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Michael Cole.
> 
> Lol at people saying Kelly Kelly, would you not hit it? are her elbows too pointy? knee's too sharp?


I'm sure people are referring to her face, not her ROCKIN BODY, bro.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Tamina and Kharma. 

Luna Vachon if you want to take it back a few years


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Kelly Kelly.

She's too skinny she looks anorexic. And her face is caked on with makeup... her looks are overrated.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

im shocked this thread has lasted so long. none of them are ugly..otherwise they wouldnt be in the wwe. even kharma, im sure you take away the whole beast mode, someone would find her attractive. what people consider attractive and unattractive is different for everyone. 

that being said, im going to say the least attractive(but by no means ugly) is tamina


----------



## Rayfain (Dec 5, 2011)

I disagree with this thread.


...although Eve and Alicia Fox have slight manface.


----------

